# Avatar size



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

All

Did we change the file size recently of allowed avatars? 5.9k seems so small, no matter what size I shrink a pic down to, I can't get it under 7k.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No, yours is only 2.6 now. Mine is like 1.7.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I keep trying to use this one, and it's 64x64 but it says it's too big


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It can be 65 by 65 pixels or 5.9 KB, whichever is smaller and that is 43 by 55 & 7.67 KB.
If you want me to do it in Photoshop you can post the original. It looks like that's already been compressed too much with whatever you were using.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Nevermind, I found it if you want it...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I've found that you have to do a .gif and then it works pretty easily.


----------

